# Using MemoryStick card with internal laptop card reader

## zlm

Hi.

I have a Toshiba laptop with a 5-in-1 card reader. Below is the relevant part of lspci:

```
0c:04.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

0c:04.3 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
```

The card reader currently works fine with a SD card. I can access it immediately after inserting. Here's what I get with dmesg:

```
tifm_core: MMC/SD card detected in socket 0:1

mmc0: new SD card at address b368

mmcblk0: mmc0:b368 SDC   952 MiB

 mmcblk0: p1
```

However, when I insert a Memory Stick card, I get this:

```
tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:0

memstick0: switching to 4-bit parallel mode

memstick0: interface error, trying to fall back to serial

mspro_block: probe of memstick0 failed with error -62
```

I'm using the 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 sources and I enabled support for MemoryStick experimental driver.

Is it possible to get this working?

----------

## bjlockie

The card reader makes anything inserted as mass storage so I don't think you need a specific memory stick driver.

I would try it without.

This is just a guess.

----------

## zlm

 *bjlockie wrote:*   

> The card reader makes anything inserted as mass storage so I don't think you need a specific memory stick driver.
> 
> I would try it without.
> 
> This is just a guess.

 

Nothing happens if I compile the kernel without SD/MMC card reader support and try to read a SD card...

----------

## zietbukuel

I have the same problem. This is what dmesg show to me:

```

[   25.289132] scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic- Compact Flash    1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[   25.289254] sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[   25.291646] usb-storage: device scan complete

[   25.292488] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

And this is what lsusb shows:

```
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:0111 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Card Reader
```

But I see nothing getting mounted   :Confused: 

It was working perfectly with Ubuntu...   :Shocked: 

EDIT:

Well, it working now thanks to this thread  :Wink: 

----------

